# ENTP and INTP?



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

Is there any reason why these two types might not get along? I read all of ENTP weakness and some of bad qualities merely minor annoyance.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

I get along with them but don't have them as close companions.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

Some of my best friends are INTPs. I get along with them.


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't know any INTPs personally. But in theory I feel that both types would be beneficial to each other in different ways. The ENTP would bring out the INTPs more goofy, spontaneous social side and the INTP would maybe help the ENTP actually build upon his ideas and stabilize it before getting bored and running off to do something else.


----------



## TimeGirl (Jul 23, 2014)

I have an ENTP friend and he's one of my best friends! We get along so good and he lives really far away so he doesn't ask me to hang out with him all the time unless he knows he's going to be around for a couple of hours, so I have my personal, kind of sacred, space to be alone. We love the same things and we're both interested in the same "philosophical questions" so we sometimes debate, but only online because otherwise I won't have enough time to think and he'll beat me... (He's like the stereotypical ENTP, it's sometimes scary. He literally asks for people to debate with him when he's bored! Do all of the ENTPs do it?) Well, actually most of the time we agree, so there isn't much to debate on... But we do have a lot of conversations and discussions, even if we're not debating, which is good. Anyway, we're very good friends! I can't see any reason for our types not to get along.


----------



## pessimist (Aug 9, 2014)

Since they have the same cognitive functions, isn't it possible for the one to become the other?


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

pessimist said:


> Since they have the same cognitive functions, isn't it possible for the one to become the other?


Not really, your type is always the same even if you don't know what it really is.


----------



## Guest1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

Tom Soy Sauce said:


> I don't know any INTPs personally. But in theory I feel that both types would be beneficial to each other in different ways. The ENTP would bring out the INTPs more goofy, spontaneous social side and *the INTP would maybe help the ENTP actually build upon his ideas and stabilize it before getting bored and running off to do something else.*


Sure, if they're doing group therapy with an XNTJ. INTPs and ENTPs share the same problem.


----------



## HandsomeDevil (Aug 17, 2014)

Well I guess if the INTP is in their head too much and ignores the ENTP that could be extremely annoying, as much as I like to talk to myself out loud, people might start thinking i'm crazy


----------



## The Joker (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't like INTPs.


----------



## Ryo (Nov 12, 2011)

I like ENTPs a lot more than most people, but my main problem with them is usually how, while they have an abundance of ideas, they have real difficulty differentiating between the good ones and the really bad ones. And if the ENTP gets drunk, this ability disappears completely and I have to constantly make sure they don't do anything stupid. This is just my experience though, I do not believe every ENTP is like this.


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

SciVoid said:


> Sure, if they're doing group therapy with an XNTJ. INTPs and ENTPs share the same problem.


I was under the impression Ne doms were the most scatterbrained of all. I just assumed due to INTPs dominant Ti they could maybe filter out some of the crazy shit Ne comes up with and maybe have a narrower and more detailed scope of ideas. Granted, I know both types are easily distracted, but I know when I come up with something I never work out the logical "kinks" so to speak. At least not at first. I'll come up with something I think is really innovative (usually in regards to spur of the moment activities or creative endeavors) and get so caught up in the moment that it might take me a little while to work out all of the logical fallacies. That's usually why I like to engage my ideas with the real world _immediately, _because if I wait too long I'll eventually see all the holes in my idea and lose interest. I just figured an INTP might take a lot longer to engage an idea, because they'd be too busy analyzing it first, and then take action if they see the pros heavily outweigh the cons.


----------



## LetsHarmonize (May 29, 2014)

Tom Soy Sauce said:


> I was under the impression Ne doms were the most scatterbrained of all. I just assumed due to INTPs dominant Ti they could maybe filter out some of the crazy shit Ne comes up with and maybe have a narrower and more detailed scope of ideas. Granted, I know both types are easily distracted, but I know when I come up with something I never work out the logical "kinks" so to speak. At least not at first. I'll come up with something I think is really innovative (usually in regards to spur of the moment activities or creative endeavors) and get so caught up in the moment that it might take me a little while to work out all of the logical fallacies. That's usually why I like to engage my ideas with the real world _immediately, _because if I wait too long I'll eventually see all the holes in my idea and lose interest. I just figured an INTP might take a lot longer to engage an idea, because they'd be too busy analyzing it first, and then take action if they see the pros heavily outweigh the cons.


This reminds me of my ENTP friend. She's very optimistic about her ideas and it's so annoying when she doesn't see the obvious flaws. We do sometimes work together to refine her ideas, which I'm pretty good at, even if I think it's not going to be very successful. It's always fun to theorize. 

She's also very persuasive for all the wrong reasons. She uses her Ne to tell you all the good things that can come out of you doing something. If you ask about a possible flaw she'll usually brush it off and say something like "BUT THINK OF THE POSSIBILITIES." It's quite manipulative in my opinion. She makes you feel like you're missing out.
I personally would make sure someone knew all the pros and cons of a decision before making it (unless I really wanted a certain decision to be made or couldn't bring myself to care).


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ryo said:


> I like ENTPs a lot more than most people, but my main problem with them is usually how, while they have an abundance of ideas, they have real difficulty differentiating between the good ones and the really bad ones. And if the ENTP gets drunk, this ability disappears completely and I have to constantly make sure they don't do anything stupid. This is just my experience though, I do not believe every ENTP is like this.


intp's are really great, but if you take them to a party they get all worried and shit and keep me from doing teh really cool, fun things.

(GRINS!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

LetsHarmonize said:


> This reminds me of my ENTP friend. She's very optimistic about her ideas and it's so annoying when she doesn't see the obvious flaws. We do sometimes work together to refine her ideas, which I'm pretty good at, even if I think it's not going to be very successful. It's always fun to theorize.
> 
> She's also very persuasive for all the wrong reasons. *She uses her Ne to tell you all the good things that can come out of you doing something. If you ask about a possible flaw she'll usually brush it off and say something like "BUT THINK OF THE POSSIBILITIES." It's quite manipulative in my opinion. She makes you feel like you're missing out.*
> I personally would make sure someone knew all the pros and cons of a decision before making it (unless I really wanted a certain decision to be made or couldn't bring myself to care).


Yeah, I'm guilty of that. I've noticed my enthusiasm does tend to spread like wildfire and I can get a bunch of people on board with something that upon further analysis is probably a horrible idea. But I love new experiences, and don't mind when things don't go according to plan. I try to make the most of bad situations, because you can always find something to laugh about.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

One of my friends is an ENTP, he much of a joker, very imaginative and fun. But you don't really know how smart he is until you start talking to him seriously and I noticed he does this same "theorizing" about experiences that happen to him.


----------



## Neuromancer (Jul 27, 2014)

ENTPs are fantastic, and I love conversing with them because you can talk about practically anything and they have no problem coming up with the strangest ideas sometimes. I've noticed, however, that conversing with, say, an INTJ is just as fun (albeit less energized). INTJ discussion input seem to be generally logically connected and structured, and they will be annoyed if you constantly and sporadically change topics, whereas the ENTPs I know seem to enjoy jumping around. This can get annoying sometimes, but I can tolerate it if I am not looking for a serious conclusion about something. 
However, I am just speaking from personal experiences and I don't know if this is typical behavior as I don't know enough ENTPs/INTJs to collect enough solid data.


----------



## zeelf (Aug 7, 2014)

Tom Soy Sauce said:


> The ENTP would bring out the INTPs more goofy, spontaneous social side and the INTP would maybe help the ENTP actually build upon his ideas and stabilize it before getting bored and running off to do something else.


I have a friend who I also work with, I'm pretty sure he is ENTP, and this sounds extremely accurate. I suspect another friend of his is also ENTP, and being in the same room with these two is the sickest, dirtiest, goofiest, most hilarious and relaxing Ne carnival ever. They are rational to the core but somehow take it to the silliest (yet still rational) level, and I just sit in a corner and laugh my ass off. And unlike most extroverts I know, they actually stop and listen when I dare open my mouth, and then reflect and debate on it and sometimes use it to take the carnival further. And if the talk gets serious, they are perfectly capable to cut the crap and have a serious debate. I almost seem social when I'm with these guys, yet they accept and respect the fact that I prefer to live under a rock for most of the time.

*that auckward moment when you're a woman and you realize that what you call your social entourage is actually your work buddy's drinking buddies who adopted you as "one of the dudes"*


----------



## MindGamez (Sep 23, 2014)

One of my good on-line friends is an ENTP. I talk to him about anything and everything, the conversation can suddenly take drastic turns and i enjoy that as the conversation never gets boring. Compared to my INTJ friend the conversations are a lot more ridged and almost always stay on topic be it work or gaming.


----------

